# [Aporte] Amplificador clase D



## manaropo (May 13, 2010)

Colegas les subo dos diagramas de amplificadores clase D, uno es trabajado con los 12 voltios del vehiculo, dependiendo de la cantidad de mossfet N channel que utilicen asi podrian aumentar la potencia, utiliza un trafo de acople al final de la etapa, el otro propio para casa.

Honestamente no los he armado los dejo a su criterio.


----------

